# New Military Websites



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bill  Sue-On Hillman" <hillmans@westman.wave.ca>* on *Thu, 20 Jan 2000 13:35:39 -0600*
AIR FORCE... ARMY...
...and now... the NAVY
We have just launched the
H.M.C.S. PRINCE ROBERT
Memorial Site
 http://home.westman.wave.ca/hillmans/probert.html 
as part of the
HILLMAN WWII GALLERY
and a sister site to the:

COMMONWEALTH AIR TRAINING PLAN MUSEUM site
 http://www.Airmuseum.mb.ca 
XII MANITOBA DRAGOONS  26 RCA MUSEUM site
 http://members.tripod.com/hillmans2002/museum.html 
F/L Campbell Tribute   Lancaster KB879 Memorial Sites
 http://home.westman.wave.ca/hillmans/campbell.html 
Bill Hillman
Brandon, MB
BILL  SUE-ON HILLMAN ECLECTIC STUDIO
 http://home.westman.wave.ca/hillmans 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

